# New Book on Aquinas



## bookslover (Jun 13, 2021)

It's this one, just out: _The Oxford Handbook of the Reception of Aquinas_, edited by Matthew Levering and Marcus Plested (Oxford: Oxford University Press, 2021), xxi + 730 pages.

I've read the preface and the first three chapters, and I must say that I'm enjoying it so far - even though I have no formal training in philosophy in general or Aquinas in particular.

Here are 8 of the 44 chapter titles:

"Thirteenth-Century Engagements with Thomas Aquinas" by Corey L. Barnes

"Sixteenth-Century Reformed Reception of Aquinas" by David S. Sytsma

"The Reception of Thomas Aquinas in Seventeenth-Century Reformed Orthodoxy and Anglicanism" by Carl R. Trueman

"The Reception of Aquinas in Kuyper's _Encyclopaedie der heilige Godgeleerdheid_" by James Eglinton

"Karl Barth's Reception of Aquinas" by Kenneth Oakes

"The Contemporary Reception of Aquinas on the Natural Knowledge of God" by David VanDrunen

"God the Trinity" by Gillies Emery, OP

"Jesus Christ" by Simon Francis Gaine, OP

Time to get those credit cards out and contact Dr. Amazon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------

